# [V]Asus P5Q, Socket 775, P45 Chipsatz



## Meisterkleister (25. April 2009)

Intel P45 Chipsatz, Formfaktor ATX
IDE/ATA:	1x
SATA II:	6x +2- da ist der ICH10R-Chip drauf, der kann RAID 1, 0, 10 und 5 
DDR2:	4x, also 2xDual-Chanel DDR 2 bis 1200 MHz
PCIe x16:	1x
PCIe x1:	2x
PCI:	3x
USB 2.0:	6x
FireWire:	1x
Giga-LAN (10/100/1000):	1x
Sound:	7.1 Realtek ALC1200

Features unter anderem EPU-Six Engine, Drive Expert und Express Gate.

Weitere Details gibt's beim Hersteller: http://www.asus.de/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=709&l4=0&model=2164&modelmenu=1

Hatte das Board wegen Problemen eingeschickt und es wude ausgetauscht. Gekauft habe ich es am 3. September 2008, Kopien lege ich bei, inkl. allen Zubehörs. Insgesamt gibt Asus drei Jahre Garantie darauf, sind also noch mehr als 2 Jahre übrig.

75,- Euro, DHL-Versand in der BRD inklusive


----------



## Meisterkleister (29. April 2009)

Meisterkleister am 25.04.2009 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Intel P45 Chipsatz, Formfaktor ATX
> IDE/ATA:	1x
> SATA II:	6x +2- da ist der ICH10R-Chip drauf, der kann RAID 1, 0, 10 und 5
> DDR2:	4x, also 2xDual-Chanel DDR 2 bis 1200 MHz
> ...



*boink* Letzte Chance heute, hau's für 55,- raus.
EDIT: OK, hat sich erledigt und wird anderweitig verkloppt.


----------

